# Impromptu



## Carol Rein (Nov 12, 2017)

This is a series of improvisations made in my Fazioli piano, but working on Cubase (installed in its internal computer)
The involved VST's are Fazioli by Imperfect Samples, EWQL SO Gold, EWQL Symphonic Choirs, Chris Hein Violin, Ladies by Realivox (Theresa Soprano), Jennifer by 8Dio, etc.






I hope you like it!
Cheers


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

How much does it cost to produce that with the software licenses?


----------



## Carol Rein (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi! That's an interesting question!! I should ask the manager of the company I am working for. They own the licenses, I'm just an employee that create music and 3D animations, but as a freelancer.
If I'm allowed to access that info, I'll tell you!
Did you like the music?
I can only post my own personal music, which are only improvisations that I can do in my free time, I don't have the time to compose larger pieces as I also have a house to attend. I wished to have the time... 
Thanks for your message!!!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ya, they were nice.


----------

